# Starts when it wants



## cholbrook9724 (Sep 1, 2017)

I have a1989 c3500 with454 tbi in it about week ago I was driving and it's just stopped running so I changed MOD rotor button and plugs and cap it took me playing with the timing for it to start I turned it off and on couple times OK good deal but now day later won't start Play with timing and it hits but won't start HELP


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it out of time? Check it with a timing light to find out.

If not do you see fuel spraying from the tbi injectors while cranking?


----------

